# My Whiskey Pup



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I been really busy lately trying to get her out and socialized with the world and haven't done much updating. She is turning 15 weeks old this weekend. She's been a great dog so far, listens well, is full of piss and vinegar, and loves all people and dogs. I introduced her to the world of shock collars this past weekend because she's starting to get her independance lately and ranges alittle further out.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Right on J. Looks like a fun pup


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Exactly what kind of hound is this?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

The stud is a pure catahoula from hog hunting stock from texas and the bitch is 1/2 kemmer cur x 1/2 walker hound and the walker has some plott blood. The pup came from a buddy and guide in oregon named Duane Freilino. He runs a ranch and hunts at least 5 days a week. He raises 1 litter a year of what he thinks would make the best decoy dogs for his style.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like she's gonna be a good one! You going to hunt coyotes mainly?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll be hunting coyotes mainly but the dog will be an all around companion and hunter. I'd like to put her on *****, badgers, coyotes and even a trainer hog or two. I'd even like to get her blood trailing. Most of all she'll be a freind, protector, and garbage eater!! lol.


----------

